# SAMBA share does not accept password



## paulk1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello, everyone. I've set up samba server and a test share, user level security.
But when I try to connect using either linux or windows, I give it my FREEBSD USER CREDENTIALS (am I right) but it doesn't let me like anyway..
I'm pretty new, so please help  Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

The samba and *nix passwords have nothing to do with each other. They can both be set differently.

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/passdb.html


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm kinda lost reading all those manuals, plus no one around who can help me
could u (somebody) give me just a hint as to where to I set up samba users (no AD, just user level)
It'd be greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2010)

It's right there, where I linked to:

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/passdb.html#pdbeditthing


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 9, 2010)

thank you very much 
I've managed to get in my test share.
mark as solved


----------

